# M4 fusebox junction Box



## Whitedog (Feb 28, 2007)

Major bummer. M4 is the box to the left of your knee if you are sitting in the car. It has eight wires and 14 spaces to put them. Mine came out?! Service manual no help! Dealer wont talk and wants me to tow the car a hundred miles so they can fix it. Can anybody tell me the proper holes for the wires. If so I sure would be appreciated. I am in a jam.

Thank you in advance

Kurt Roseler


----------

